# please help me find my apbt pedigree!!!



## tschupman (Apr 26, 2009)

i was wondering if ant one could help me find the pedigree of my apbt, his name is seidenschwars' "burks chico", sire is cross' "chulo rojo", dam seidenschwarz' "hot charcoal"? any help is appreciated


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

It looks like the sire is an Australian shepherd, couldn't find a pedigree though.


----------

